# Finally...goat and barn pictures



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's where we started with the barn a while back









The door at the far end (that leads to the pasture) was over 8 feet so it took quite a bit of the available pen space. We put in an additional sill plate and beam and filled in 3 feet of it with an old section of barn door. We then installed a 5' door over the opening that we had removed from a different part of the barn. Here's what it looked like during that phase...









Then, the pen-building started. Hubby and I set little posts and I got to work building the pens. He was in charge of the gates, but I built the rest (all out of free lumber!). Here's a picture of what it looked like when I was building the first few panels.









Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, we worked like crazy and got the rest done. I still need to get some platforms on the mangers for loafing benches in the big pen, but that will be later today.

Pic of the first gate built and installed...









Second gate...it's one that was already built, but Hubby augmented it a bit to fit our needs. 









More to come...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's what it looks like inside the big pen. On the far left, you can see the little hay rack. Like I said before, I'll be covering those old mangers with some boards for loafing benches. I'm also going to put up some ramps for access to the platforms.









Here's my little hay/feed storage area. 









Here's looking down the hallway towards the door that leads out to the pasture. I had planned to put goat panels up above the wood fencing, but it sure is fun to walk up and have them come over for ear-scratches and not have to go into the pens to administer said ear-scratches. I haven't decided yet if I'll put the panels up or not...









And now, for the stars of the show...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's Cookie enjoying her little loafing bench. She jumped up there as soon as we got her home. Her pen is only 5 feet wide, but it's 12' long. I'm hoping that we only have to keep them separated temporarily, but time will tell, I suppose.









Snicket enjoying the hay...









Miss Mudge saying "HELLO" to us...









Here's one very happy little boy. He spent the entire evening out there and wanted to sleep out there too. He actually fell asleep on the loafing bench with Cookie while I was milking the other two. They were cuddled up like a couple of kittens.









Miss Mudge told Cookie a joke. Evidently, Mudge thought it was funny...









Here's Cookie laughing at her own joke. Mudge didn't think it was a good one.









Snicket just stood there pretty much all afternoon and evening and ate hay.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wonderful Pics! i hope you enjoy your goats as much as I do!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Can you come redo my barn next? Great job.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like you're all set!  Great job, and great pics. Your goats are lovely, too. Enjoy!


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Awesome!!! These are great pictures and goregous goats!


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks just awesome, you all did a great job! But now we would like pics of you actually milking your new girls.  I can really see Elsie in Cookie.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

KimM said:


> Looks just awesome, you all did a great job! But now we would like pics of you actually milking your new girls.  I can really see Elsie in Cookie.


Okie doke...I'll have Jax take a picture this evening.

I just enjoyed breakfast of eggs from our chickens, ham from our friends' pig, and a glass of goat milk milked from my very own goats in my very own barn. The only thing that could have made it better was if I had toast made from home made bread made from some freshly-milled wheat berries. I'll have to get on that later today!


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow ! Your new goats have five star accommodations there. Very nice setup..By the looks of it you might have a lot of waste concerning the hay rack, might need to rethink the design or build a catch basin at the bottom.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Your barn looks awesome!!!! Great job! 

Congrats on your new additions, they are beautiful!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

momagoat61 said:


> Wow ! Your new goats have five star accommodations there. Very nice setup..By the looks of it you might have a lot of waste concerning the hay rack, might need to rethink the design or build a catch basin at the bottom.


There is a little trough that is catching anything that they drop. So far, they've just been standing there, pulling out a piece or two, and munching it. The stuff that you can see on the floor below the rack is what we used for bedding in the truck when we brought them home (so I just put it on the floor of their pen because I figured they wouldn't want to eat something that they had tromped around on). The rest of the bedding is shavings that we made when we planed down boards for the flooring in the addition of our house last year.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

That is so awesome. You've inspired me to make some changes to my own barn!


----------



## missythemom (May 11, 2010)

Your setup is awesome! What lucky goats


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Screaming jealous fit from Northern California!!! What an AWESOME barn...congrats and beautiful work.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

The barn is perfect! Looks great! And the goats look very happy in there...happy enough to be telling jokes lol tooofunny!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks fantastic! I could imagine wanting to camp there too! 

Your goats look very happy.

Well done!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats on the goats  

Can I borrow you and your hubby for a weekend? lol I think he built you an awesome chicken coop too didn't he?

If you got them all from the same place why are you keeping them separated? If they know each other they should be no fighting, well not much anyway  

Aww your son looks so happy.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Your barn is fabulous! Even your son likes it...he is very cute!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh those are great pics! You did a great job on the barn and installed some beautiful goats! Congratulations on it all!


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Great looking barn, and goats:thumb:


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, that looks awesome! Adorable goats too  Having some jealousy issues over here, lol. My "kidding stall" is made from a 10x10 dog kennel with a roof and walls we made out of heavy duty tarps and our goat shelters are run-ins and a calf hutch. It works, but boy is your set-up nice!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

You guys did a great job on your barn! And your new goats look so cute & sweet too! Have fun with your new little herd!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

thaiblue12 said:


> Congrats on the goats
> 
> Can I borrow you and your hubby for a weekend? lol I think he built you an awesome chicken coop too didn't he?
> 
> ...


Celtic Knot/Joyful Morn are two herds run by a mother/daughter. The milkers are from Joyful Morn and the Nigerian is from Celtic Knot. Up until last Monday, the milkers were living at the mother's house. They moved them to the daughter's house last Monday because the mother's place is pretty much flooded at the moment and they wanted the girls to be able to get away from the mud before coming here. So, they tried putting them all together since they were all going to be living here, but that didn't work so well...the milkers didn't like the little one at all and the little one kept escaping trying to get back with her sister and mom. I'm planning on keeping them penned up and seperated but visible to each other in the barn for a couple of weeks before I let them out into the pasture together. I'm hoping that, by then, they'll all get along and I can remove the divider.

P.S. Yep...we're the ones with the octagonal chicken coop. Hubby is a bit over the top (but I'm keeping him!).


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful knowing that your meals are coming from something you raised yourself. Last night I made pizza with a sourdough crust, tomatoes from last year's gardens, herbs from the herb garden and mozerrella cheese made fresh from our goats' milk. It was out of this world! Love what you did with the barn and your goats look wonderful. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Ooooohhhh! Do I have a severe case of barn envy!

Is it covetousness if I don't necessarily want YOUR barn....just a barn LIKE your barn, but on MY place?

~sighs~ And you have some LOVELY goats to start filling it too!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

That is awesome and you did a WONDERFUL job!!! I am very impressed and I have barn envy for sure!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

What a wonderful setup!!! Really good use of what was already there, nicely done! I think I need a goat.. or two.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

WildernesFamily said:


> What a wonderful setup!!! Really good use of what was already there, nicely done! I think I need a goat.. or two.


....or three.....or four. LOL (they're kind of like potato chips)


----------



## titus2mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

You did an amazing job! Seeing all the stages is very helpful.

~Jill
still in the dreaming and trying-to-talk-hubby-into-a-goat(s) stage


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Jcran said:


> Screaming jealous fit from Northern California!!! What an AWESOME barn...congrats and beautiful work.


Well said! Another one here from NW Wa


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

KimM said:


> Looks just awesome, you all did a great job! But now we would like pics of you actually milking your new girls.  I can really see Elsie in Cookie.


Didn't get a picture last night. Jax and Jerry were riding the 4-wheeler around while I was milking (we have a silencer on the exhaust, so it was nice and quiet!). I didn't want to disturb their fun. Maybe tonight...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for all of the compliments, Folks! We are very blessed to have such a great place.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm jealous! lol


----------

